# **AMP FOR SINGLE KICKER 10 INCH SOLOBARIC L3 DVC 4 ohm SUB** NEED RECOMMENDATION



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello,

I'm building a subwwofer/amp package for my AVH Pioneer DVD Deck. Can someone recommend a great SQ amp for this speaker? It is rated at 400 watts rms. Should I be looking for 400 watts @ 4 ohm output or 400 watts @2 ohm output? It will be installed in a 1.25 cubic foot ported enclosure and wired with a kicker 4g amp kit. Thanks in Advance :thumbup:.


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

Kicker 500.1 mono amp is the best mate for the solo.


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

phukenvr6 said:


> Kicker 500.1 mono amp is the best mate for the solo.


Awesome. Thanks for the recommendation. I'll look into that AMP.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

i would look into a 600rms at 2 ohm amp. Brand? depends on you.


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

crazymoforz said:


> i would look into a 600rms at 2 ohm amp. Brand? depends on you.


Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

I don't understand why people recommend an amp that exceeds the RMS rating of any sub.

Therefore pardon my ignorance.

Since you have a DVC 4ohm you will want an amp that will provide *400 watts RMS @ 2ohms*.

You will not be able to wire your DVC 4ohm to provide a 4ohm load, which is why you will need to have an amp that is stable at 2ohms.

eace:


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

Marble said:


> I don't understand why people recommend an amp that exceeds the RMS rating of any sub.
> 
> Therefore pardon my ignorance.
> 
> ...


More rms power.
-Less strain on the amplifier
-Less strain on charging system 
-Less likely to start clipping subwoofer (VOICE COIL DEATH)

i would rather blow a $100 subwoofer than blowing a $300 amp. Everyone has their own methods of approaching this. I would rather have more power than not enough. Also power is there to power a second sub.


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

crazymoforz said:


> More rms power.
> -Less strain on the amplifier
> -Less strain on charging system
> -Less likely to start clipping subwoofer (VOICE COIL DEATH)
> ...


That makes absolute zero sense.

Subwoofer manufacturers provide RMS power ratings for the subs for one reason only: reliable power.

Match RMS to RMS and design the enclosures per manufacturer specs and you will enjoy hours, upon days, upon years of listening.

eace:


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the Advice. 

So an amp that pushes 400 watts at 2ohm will work for this sub?


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

DboyDub1 said:


> Thanks for the Advice.
> 
> So an amp that pushes 400 watts at 2ohm will work for this sub?


Correct, such as the Kicker ZX400.1.

:thumbup:


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

Marble said:


> That makes absolute zero sense.
> 
> Subwoofer manufacturers provide RMS power ratings for the subs for one reason only: reliable power.
> 
> ...


If your amp is putting out its RMS continuous then it's at 100%. The problem is that any musical signal is going to have peaks that require more power, typically 3-5 times the power. A more appropriate match would be an amp whose rms output equals the peak power handling of the driver. So if your sub is rated at 400 continuous, 800 peak you actually want an amp with an rms output closer to 800. That ensures that you're always feeding the speaker clean unclipped power.


----------



## jackrabbit83 (Nov 28, 2011)

jl audio w7. nicest subs ive ever heard, kicker doesnt come close. jl makes great amps too


----------



## Wolfschnee (Jun 14, 2009)

IMO match rms for safety and if you are just looking for a little to a little to much bass.

If you are looking have stupid amounts of bass and no hearing you'll need another sub anyway.

I have a jl 10w1 v2. its rms is 300 and my amp is a Sound Ordnance m1500(budget but works great) is also rated at 300. I have it in a closed box, for better quality, rather than ported. This thing is stupid loud if you crank it up all the way. I generally keep it at about 1/3 way for most music, were i think it sounds correct. When i listen to something like Intergalactic by the Beastie boys i turn it up to maybe 3/4 the way at max(because this is what gets me off with bass we all have that song). And that is stupid loud and the amp still provides plenty of power that it doesnt take away from quality. If i crank it up all the way it is SUPER stupidly loud and does not sound the best. But that is so loud its dump. 

So with a ported kicker(which imo dont sound as good as other subs and are made to be loud) just get an amp with the same rms, trust me its going to be loud and you dont really need to crank it all the way,


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

Wolfschnee said:


> IMO match rms...


 :thumbup: 



Wolfschnee said:


> So with a ported kicker (which imo dont sound as good as other subs and are made to be loud)...


 It's all about the enclosure, my Kicker 8" L5 will eat your lunch with


----------



## dub_Luvin (Jan 14, 2011)

jackrabbit83 said:


> jl audio w7. nicest subs ive ever heard, kicker doesnt come close. jl makes great amps too


 This! Nothing but the truth!:thumbup:


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

jackrabbit83 said:


> jl audio w7. nicest subs ive ever heard, kicker doesnt come close. jl makes great amps too





Wolfschnee said:


> IMO match rms for safety and if you are just looking for a little to a little to much bass.
> 
> If you are looking have stupid amounts of bass and no hearing you'll need another sub anyway.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the advice. I am looking into JL products as well.


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Marble said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the enclosure, my Kicker 8" L5 will eat your lunch with


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

DboyDub1 said:


> Specs for the enclosure are between 1.25 and 1.75 Cubic feet. I am looking to use this enclosure.
> 
> http://www.techronics.com/caraudio_...ly-Built-for-a-Kicker-L5-or-L7-Subwoofer.html
> 
> Hoping to bring some depth to my music. Not really looking to enter SPL Bass Contests.


 That will more than suffice in bringing depth with an L7 to your system, and the L7 will be ready for you to go loud and deep if you so desire. Just tune the amp settings and equalizer to fine tune to your preference for the overall sound of your system. 

Being that they state it's specifically made for the L5/7 you shouldn't have any issues with the enclosure.* 

:thumbup: 

*Except that it's just a square, cookie cutter design.


----------



## dub_Luvin (Jan 14, 2011)

Marble said:


> I don't understand why people recommend an amp that exceeds the RMS rating of any sub.
> 
> Therefore pardon my ignorance.
> 
> ...


 I understand what you are saying. But you have to look a little further into the specs. A lot of these amps are rated at 14 volts or 16 volts so they aren't really putting down that kind of power.


----------



## dub_Luvin (Jan 14, 2011)

DboyDub1 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I am looking into JL products as well.


 I love JL stuff. My opinion they make the best subs on the market. I use the HD 900/5 and a 10w6v2 in their stealth box. Link here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5560267-Puttin-in-some-work! 

Not sure how interested you are but I have a JL 10w7 in a JL prowedge box and a 500/1 I am trying to sell. Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------

